# Good Books for Appreciating Classical Music



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

I don't know if anybody has posted on this topic before; if they have I'm sorry. 
However, as a newcomer to the joys of classical music, I am wondering if any of my more learned colleagues who belong to this forum might be able to suggest any books for tyros such as myself which might enhance my abilities to listen and appreciate this genre. I am about to order *The Vintage Guide to Classical Music *by Jan Swafford. Any opinions or experiences with this work, or any othersomething similar. I've also been considering* Classical* *Music* *For* *Dummies *and/or *The NPR Guide to Classical Music.* Any help offered would be much appreciated. Thanks. Again, my apologies if this topic has already been addressed; I'm just too tired to go through all the old posts right now!


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Classical music for dummies is a really good one. The authors are really humorous and fun to read, I don't know if that's something you like in a book.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

violadude said:


> Classical music for dummies is a really good one. The authors are really humorous and fun to read, I don't know if that's something you like in a book.


Up to a point, yes.


----------



## Nix (Feb 20, 2010)

I own the Vintage Guide and it's good. Kind of like collection of well written and more detailed wikipedia articles. Though Swafford can be pretty opinionated, which is fun at times, and annoying at others.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

@ Nix, I hear you on that. Didn't he also write a well-received biography of Johannes Brahms?
So, on balance, would you recommend this guide for a neophyte such as myself? Or would you recommend something else, always keeping in mind that I'm a non-musician?


----------



## Nix (Feb 20, 2010)

I'd recommend it. A very easy and informative read that caters to the less musical.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks, Nix. Based on that, I'm going to buy it.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I like the Vintage Guide very much. I also like Classical Music 101 (I think Plotkin is the author), and Dubal's The Essential Canon of Classical Music. 

This is Your Brain on Music isn't only about classical music, but it's good in general.


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

I'll recommend Phil Goulding's book called "Classical Music". Its excellent for giving lots of details but geared towards the non-trained musician.

http://www.amazon.com/Classical-Mus...=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1309925239&sr=1-1


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2011)

It's probably too late to say this, and it's probably going to be a hard sell, but I would recommend not reading any books until you're no longer a tyro, that is, _after_ you've listened to a lot of music.

If you read before you listen, you imbibe a lot of opinions and attitudes that you then take into listening situations. That could be very damaging. Be fair, you've probably got a lot of opinions and attitudes already, or you do if you're alive. Best to listen to the music and let the music work its magic on you. Then, once you've got wide range of eras and styles in your listening repertory, read a book or two. Then it will be fun. Then it won't have any power over you to give you prejudices. Or not as much power, anyway. Then you can read someone's displeasure with Brahms, say, without that attitude affecting what you've already decided about Brahms for your own self.

(I'd stay far far away from online forums, too, just by the way! Lotta crazies here. Why, I might even be one of them!)


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

@ someguy, I know what you mean, but I think I'll be able to keep enough of my own sensiblities in the bargain--books and others' opinions or not. Your point is well-taken and appreciated, though. Thanks.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Whatever you do, do NOT get "How to listen to modern music without earplugs." http://www.amazon.com/How-Listen-Mo...=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1309930033&sr=1-1 believe me, it sounds like a good read, but I couldn't even get through it. The author rambles on sooo long with anecdotes about his "friends" (real or imaginary, I have no clue) and barely ever talks about the actual music. It's chalk full of small inaccuracies as well eg. Grosse Fugue was the last piece Beethoven wrote.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

violadude said:


> Whatever you do, do NOT get "How to listen to modern music without earplugs." http://www.amazon.com/How-Listen-Mo...=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1309930033&sr=1-1 me, it sounds like a good read, but I couldn't even get through it. The author rambles on sooo long with anecdotes about his "friends" (real or imaginary, I have no clue) and barely ever talks about the actual music. It's chalk full of small inaccuracies as well eg. Grosse Fugue was the last piece Beethoven wrote.


@violadude, Thanks so much for that alert: I'll be sure to steer clear of this one!


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Olias said:


> I'll recommend Phil Goulding's book called "Classical Music". Its excellent for giving lots of details but geared towards the non-trained musician.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Classical-Mus...=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1309925239&sr=1-1


Personally, I don't like it so much.

But I love his book on opera.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

science said:


> This is Your Brain on Music isn't only about classical music, but it's good in general.


I was excited about This is Your Brain on Music, but I stopped reading after I discovered the spot where the author referred to Mahler 5 as a "*four-movement* symphonic work."  Maybe it's good if you get past that mistake and I'm just being too hard on him.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I think it's useful to get into the head of a great musician whose writing isn't focused on selling the music.

*Szigeti on the Violin* has a different focus, wherein love of the music is melded with love and respect for his chosen instrument.

As is usually the case, we adults must 'roll our own' paths to understanding. Which means: You are the Captain of your Ship, Samurai.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

David Hurwitz takes an unusual approach in Beethoven or Bust. After an introductory section explaining the various forms you'll encounter, he gives you listening groups, four pieces you can compare and contrast. His theory is, let the music speak for itself. 

For example, his first groupt is: A. Haydn's 102nd symphony, B. Mozart's 40th symphony, 1. Prokofiev's Classical Symphony, 2. Schubert's 5th symphony. Listen to A and B, A and 1, B and 2.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

@Hilltroll72, I understand what you are saying and fully intend to remain my own captain and decision maker, as always.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Some books I've got - these (except the last two) must be out of print now, but you can probably get them second-hand if you try -

*Charles Osborne* (Ed.) (published 1980's) - _The Dictionary of Composers _- A good primer on the lives, music, historical contexts of composers, from Renaissance to the modern era.

*The Companion to 20th Century Music * by Norman Lebrecht (published 1990's) - Not a scholarly book (Lebrecht is a journalist) & it can be quite opinionated, but overall this will give you a good overview of many composers, from the "big names" to some quite obscure ones whose time is "yet to shine."

*The Rough Guide to Classical Music *- Again, probably not scholarly, but it covers many composer's lives in reasonable detail & has recommended recordings (some of which get out of print by the time the book is published!). There have been many editions of this book, it seems quite popular, below is an extract from an earlier edition on Google Books -
http://books.google.com/books?id=-seWjlH17dsC&printsec=frontcover&dq=rough+guide+to+classical+music&hl=en&ei=pywVTsbkA8rHmAWb1cgT&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=1&ved=0CC4Q6AEwAA#v=onepage&q&f=false

*The Great Composers: The Lives and Music of the Great Classical Composers *(Quercus Books, 2009)
by Jeremy Nicholas - The author has written for Grammophone magazine & this is an excellent book. 50 key composer's lives are discussed in detail, and there is also a list of key works for each of them. Lavishly illustrated.

BTW - I kind of disagree with what some guy was saying because (for example) though I often disagree with about what guys like Lebrecht write about certain composers or pieces, I am always interested in listening to these works and finding out for myself what they are like. I have always been like that from an early age. Eg. I remember my father once saying I was too young for Sibelius, he's too serious, dark & more for adults, but I was in my teens & I still got some of his music, & I liked it quite a bit. I take people's opinions with a "grain of salt" in this way. Another thing is that these books can give you interesting "titbits" of information which can add to your appreciation of the composers as people & creators...


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2011)

science said:


> I also like Classical Music 101 (I think Plotkin is the author), and Dubal's The Essential Canon of Classical Music.


I'll second the Dubal recommendation. Plotkin's okay too. I also get some mileage out of the Rough Guide to Classical Music.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

@Sid James and BPS, Guys, thanks so much for your feedback on this. Sid, I'm going to take a look at your posted link later today. I am really leaning right now towards Jan Swafford's *Vintage Guide to Classical Music*. Hopefully, even a simpleton such as I will be able to grasp some basic concepts and theory after reading this. I believe he also wrote a well-received biography of Johannes Brahms, if memory serves.


----------



## haydnfan (Apr 13, 2011)

samurai said:


> @Sid James and BPS, Guys, thanks so much for your feedback on this. Sid, I'm going to take a look at your posted link later today. I am really leaning right now towards Jan Swafford's *Vintage Guide to Classical Music*. Hopefully, even a simpleton such as I will be able to grasp some basic concepts and theory after reading this. I believe he also wrote a well-received biography of Johannes Brahms, if memory serves.


The vintage guide is excellent go for it!!


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

@haydnfan, Thanks. That's a go for sure!


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Yup, can't go wrong with Swafford.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

_The Cambridge Companion to Handel_ edited by Donald Burrows, CUP 1998.

A collection of scholarly papers by musicologists discussing certain aspects of Handel's music, including biographical contexts. Highly recommended if you are fan of Handel's music and English Baroque music in general.


----------

